# Bennett Farms is at it again this Sunday. SCORES ADDED



## Brian from GA (Jan 18, 2011)

A few fellas will be at the club tonight and Thursday afternoon moving animals around for this Sunday's shoot. We will be at full speed this weekend.... If you shoot Black stake it will be a real honest to goodness 50 yard class. White is now out to a full 45, red to 40, Blue is out to 30 and is known distance. 

Some body tell Amy Pittman that she needs to be shooting from the BLUE stake!!!  

Emily.... Blue stake is KNOWN. Did you beat Runny shooting unkown? Hmmm

Since we are so close to Newberry we will do a known class which will be from the black stake and we will do 1/2 and 1/2 for those classes that shoot that at the ASA. So Hunter, Open Trophy, Women's Open, Youth and Young Adult will all shoot first 10 unknown lower 12s and second 1/2 upper 12s. Everyone from Blue except Traditional will shoot all Known. Open Money, Senior, Trad and kids will shoot unknown.

See ya Sunday.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 18, 2011)

May come.


----------



## badcompany (Jan 18, 2011)

hope to get a bow ready for this one. would have been nice to shot your beginner shoots before going full blown, but family emergencies come first. see ya sunday


----------



## BlakeB (Jan 18, 2011)

We set the animals this evening and most of the stakes. It looks like it will be a little harder than the last one. Yall wear your big girl panties for the black stakes.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 18, 2011)

I hope those targets look closer once it is not quite so dark outside. Anyone that shoots Black stakes ought to be ready for Florida!!


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 19, 2011)

Blake, you beat me to it with the big girl panties. I can't wait.  Oh, and don't forget. "GET YOUR PEANUTS.  HOT BOILED PEANUTS!"

We should have a grazing fee for Ronny!


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jan 19, 2011)

ITS RUNNY,AKA COOKIEMAN.AKA GOT A BAD HEADCOLD


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 19, 2011)

rednekbowhunter said:


> ITS RUNNY,AKA COOKIEMAN.AKA GOT A BAD HEADCOLD



Easy sneezy... stop yelling at me!


----------



## young gunna (Jan 19, 2011)

Me and the dumpster twins may swing thru


----------



## TheLoneGunMen (Jan 19, 2011)

If I can get the time and daylight to site in my new Z7 I will be there.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 19, 2011)

young gunna said:


> Me and the dumpster twins may swing thru



Why does the song "Promises, Promises" keep playing in my head?



TheLoneGunMen said:


> If I can get the time and daylight to site in my new Z7 I will be there.



We've got wrenches and bales.... be a great place to sight in!!

It is supposed to be beautiful weather again this Sunday and back in the 50s just for this shoot. Man we must be living right.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 19, 2011)

dhardegree said:


> Easy sneezy... stop yelling at me!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 19, 2011)

I think we need a new thread so we don't have to read throuh all this crap.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jan 19, 2011)

Yall lucky I have been sick are there would be more !now back to bed for me.


----------



## BlakeB (Jan 19, 2011)

Rosetta Stone???


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 20, 2011)

BlakeB said:


> Rosetta Stone???





Well I am sure gonna try and go agian this weekend! I will have a better idea sat!


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 21, 2011)

Weather.com is still saying 55 for a high on Sunday. Should be another beautiful day for archery.


----------



## Buckin07 (Jan 21, 2011)

gables and treetop archery will be there to stir things up a bit. just need an address to get there.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 21, 2011)

Directions
Enter 1501 Mann Rd., Shiloh, GA into GPS

From Columbus- Take Georgia 85/Manchester Expressway north through Waverly Hall. When 85 splits take the left split toward Shiloh/Warm Springs. Turn left on Highway 116. Drive 2.1 miles and turn right on Mann Rd. Drive 1.7 miles to gate on right. 

From LaGrange- Take Hwy 27 south to Pine Mountain. Turn left on 354 just past KFC/Subway. . Follow this road (becomes Kings Gap Rd) east 8.3 miles to Mann Rd (4-way stop) turn left and drive .5 miles to gate on right.

From West Point or Alabama- Take Exit 1 off I-85 and drive east on Highway 18. Cross I-185 and stay on 18 into Pine Mountain (when Callaway Gardens Golf entrance is on right stay straight on 18-Truck Route). Go to traffic light at Hwy 27 (KFC/Subway across street). Cross 27. Road becomes Highway 354/Kings Gap Rd. Follow Kings Gap Rd east 8.3 miles to Mann Rd (4-way stop) turn left and drive .5 miles to gate on right.

From Warm Springs, GA- Drive south on Georgia 85. After crossing mountain turn right onto Trammel Mill Rd. Drive approximately 5 miles and turn left onto Mann Rd. Drive 2 miles to club on left.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 21, 2011)

Going to miss this one fellows, going out of town.  RAC will be well represented though.  Maybe those RBO boys won't be to scared to shoot for the trophy this time.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 21, 2011)

Lil jab over the bow to the ROBers. Robert are ya'll not coming because Matt threw his back out strutting around with that plaque from last weekend?


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll be there if my Idol will be there this weekend (Blake) and I'll shoot for the trophy/money if ya'll aint got a chrono there!!!! Still waiting on Darton to ship the new bows.
 I just thought we would let the RAC boys get a few under there belt before the vengance was struck down upon them and they didn't know what hit them.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jan 22, 2011)

where is the girl?i wont a rematch tmw!


----------



## badcompany (Jan 22, 2011)

dug the bow out today to try getting sighted back in to 3-D arrows. oh my gosh, it is going to be ugly tomorrow! shouldn't have stopped shooting after archery season.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 22, 2011)

badcompany said:


> dug the bow out today to try getting sighted back in to 3-D arrows. oh my gosh, it is going to be ugly tomorrow! shouldn't have stopped shooting after archery season.



We will have fun no matter bad we shoot.


----------



## BlakeB (Jan 22, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> I'll be there if my Idol will be there this weekend (Blake) and I'll shoot for the trophy/money if ya'll aint got a chrono there!!!! Still waiting on Darton to ship the new bows.
> I just thought we would let the RAC boys get a few under there belt before the vengance was struck down upon them and they didn't know what hit them.



Sorry, wont be able to be there( work ). I shot it today, good thing I did, found a par 2 and a little trash in front of the targets. i guess thats what happens when you set it in the evenings at about dark. Should still be a good course. Black stake is nice.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 22, 2011)

Course is done, groceries are purchased.... time to play.... see ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 22, 2011)

Well not going to make it, work calls, see ya'll at the next one. Going to give the RAC boys one more shoot to see how they do.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 22, 2011)

We got alot done today so the wife said I can come shoot.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that came out. 83 shooters counting practice rounds. 

We do it again on Feb 20. Mar 20 is our ASA State Qualifier.

Bennett Farms Archery Shoot				
01/23/11				

Novice				
1	Corey 	Wright	195	3
2	Mark 	Cook	193	3
3	Dennis	Brown	190	2
4	Tyron	Elliott	190	2
5	Justin	Whitfield	187	3
6	Ryan 	Morris	163	3
7	Wade	Worley	163	2
8	Mark 	Overby	158	0
9	Josh	Miller	152	0
10	Peter	Dam	115	1

Women's Hunter				
1	Amy	Pittman	173	4
2	Shari	Evans	171	1
3	Melinda 	Hawk	165	1
4	Bethany	Miller	NC	

Kids 12 & U				
1	Chloe	Rosser	206	3
2	Brandon	Faulkner	197	3
3	Drew	Vinson	195	4
4	Hunter	Fleming	190	2
5	Wagg 	Davidson	187	
6	Bradley	Bright	186	2
7	James	Hawk	168	0
8	Kody	Walker	166	2
9	Camryn	Rosser	166	1
10	Dalton	Elliott	147	0
11	Caitlyn	Rosser	140	1
12	Tripp 	Evans	136	0
13	Amber	Thweatt	97	1
14	Parks 	Evans	70	0
15	Lauren	Elliott	23	0
16	Jax 	Johnson	NC	

Youth (13-15)				
1	Rusty	Spraggins	169	2
2	Jackson	Brown	153	1
3	Christopher	Bright	112	1

Young Adult (16-17)				
1	Ryan 	Pearson	167	2
2	Corey 	Whitfield	151	0

Open Trophy				
1	Danny 	Elsberry	200	6
2	Duane 	Womack	199	3
3	Mike	Murray	190	2
4	Adam	Lockhart	185	1
5	Ronny 	Thweatt	177	1
6	JJ 	Rosser	169	1
7	Jody	Miller	166	0
8	Ray 	Miller	138	1

Hunter				
1	Joey 	McFadden	206	5
2	Scott	Wright	196	3
3	Adam	Salter	196	2
4	Richard	Fleming	188	1
5	Marty	Pugh	187	2
6	Andy	Vinson	182	3
7	Joe 	Tate	181	2
8	Matt	Leodler	177	2
9	Jay 	Elliott	176	1
10	Kevin 	Hawk	175	1
11	Chad 	Davidson	165	2
12	Brandon	Pickens	163	1
13	Greg	Walker	153	
14	Travis	Owens	132	

Known				
1	Carl 	Higgenbottom	204	4
2	Brad	Shaw	174	1

Senior				
1	Bobby	North	196	3
2	Johnny	Owens	187	1
3	Eddy	Jamieson	184	2
4           Mike	Harris	181	2
5           Danny	Morgan	171	2

Super Senior				
1	RB 	Smith	186	0

Traditional				
1	Ken	Evans	122	2
2	Butch	Walker	92	0

Open Money				
1	Corey	Bryant	201	4
2	Shawn	Cornell	195	3
3	Chris 	Moore	188	2
4	Gerrall	Wynn	187	1
5	Jerry	Presley	181	0
6	Jon	Cannon	178	0
7	Dale	Bloodworth	176	4
8	Brian 	Kirkpatrick	169	1
9	Mike	Webb	168	3
10	Jim 	Robinson	168	2


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice setup guys !!!! Had fun shooting with Amy and Chris !!! Made a few bad shots today though!!!  Oh well better luck next time !!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 23, 2011)

Congratulations Corey, Corey, and Scott.  Good shooting fellows!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hunterrs said:


> Congratulations Corey, Corey, and Scott.  Good shooting fellows!!!



What he said!!!!!


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Jan 23, 2011)

young gunner is on fire!    Good shooting Corey


----------



## badcompany (Jan 23, 2011)

Had a good time today guys. Thanks for hosting the shoot. I know that I am sore. First weekend shooting sense last season and I paid for it. Great turn out for a beautiful day the Lord gave us and great people to hang out with.

Hey Brian, does this mean I get one of them New plaques?


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks like ya'll had a good turn out, sorry the RBO boys couldnt make it, we will be there next time if work allows, congrats to all the winners, ya'll put on a good shot and we hate we missed it.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 24, 2011)

badcompany said:


> Hey Brian, does this mean I get one of them New plaques?



I've already got to order new, new plaques. I am out of seconds already. Not complaining good crowds cause these issues. I will try to have everyone's plaques at RBO Sunday. 

Just so everyone knows we do a plaque for each five places up to 3 plaques in the trophy classes. So Hunter will get 1, 2 and 3rd place this time. Open Trophy will get 1st and 2nd etc. So if you will not be at RBO please PM me an address so I can mail you a plaque or you can pick it up on Feb 20. 

Thanks again.


----------



## BlakeB (Jan 24, 2011)

Sun come up early today?


----------

